# Fun with PhotoShop



## MikeScone (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought it might be interesting to post Natasha's entry in the Holiday Contest here, as an example of using PhotoShop for more than just adjusting levels and cropping. That was a fun bit of Photoshop magic - a composite of three starting images: a picture of one candle, a yarmulke, and, of course, Natasha. 

Actually, I'd done the original picture with Scone for a holiday card back in 2008: 







I started with a dark background, then inserted and scaled a picture of a candle (use "Edit|Transform|Scale" and move the handles around the image to scale a layer - hold the "shift" key to keep the shape of the image in proportion). 

I then copied the candle seven times to make the menorah, and used the eraser tool to erase the flame from a few of the candles, so Scone had something to light. 

Scone himself came next - I found a picture I liked of him standing up (to free his paws to hold the candle). Using the lasso tool, I outlined him carefully, then right-clicked and chose "feather" to smooth the edge a few pixels. 

Today, with the newer version of Photoshop (CS5) I'd use the Quick Selection tool and the "refine edge" button to do the same thing much more easily (and, in fact, that's just what I did with Natasha). With Scone selected, I copied him from the picture (ctrl-C), switched to the holiday image and pasted him in (ctrl-V). Again, Edit|Transform|Scale to size him properly. 

I copied and pasted the candle again, then used Edit|Transform|Rotate to tilt the candle to fit Scone's paw. I used the eraser to erase part of the candle, so that it looked like Scone was holding it.

Of course, that left the candle flame pointed straight out from the candle, which looked unnatural. I used the lasso to select the flame, then Edit|Transform|Rotate to point the flame in the right direction. 

Finally, I copied in the yarmulke and scaled it and rotated it to fit Scone's head. The eraser tool made the holes for his ears. The brim of the yarmulke didn't look quite right, so I used the "Liquify" filter to nudge the brim into a more realistic shape, especially over Scone's eye.

The text came last - I used the eyedropper to select the color from the candles - and the holiday card was done! 

To make Natasha's version I first deleted Scone from the picture (gulp, sorry Scone). 

Then I selected Natasha from a picture of her standing up under my computer desk (Quick Selection and Refine Edge), and used ctrl-C to copy her cut-out image. I switched to the holiday composite and inserted the cutout (ctrl-V). As usual, the inserted image had to be scaled to fit properly (Edit|Transform|Scale). 

Because Natasha was facing the other way from Scone, I used "Edit|Transform|Flip Horizontal" on the layer with the one slanted candle to flip the candle to fit in her paw, and slid the candle over to fit. The yarmulke was also rotated and scaled to fit Natasha's daintier forehead, and I used Liquify to adjust the brim to mound properly over her eye. 

That looked OK, but a black bunny wouldn't stand out much against a black background. I clicked on the foreground/background tool, and selected a black foreground and a slightly lighter grey background. Then, I selected the Gradient Tool and drew a vertical line about halfway down the picture - that set the region where the background would shade from black to grey. 

And here's the final picture:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 3, 2010)

they look great!.i play around with PS sometimes too..its alot of fun!


----------

